# Atwood in October?



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

What can I expect at Atwood this time of year? Haven't fished there in over 10 years so not sure how the saugeye and crappie are doing. Used to fish the shallows in October and November mid-lake for saugeye about 20 years ago - is this bite still existent? Heading there next week for a couple days of canoe fishing, since all of the rental marinas are closed for the season. Staying in mid-lake area.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Steel Cranium said:


> What can I expect at Atwood this time of year? Haven't fished there in over 10 years so not sure how the saugeye and crappie are doing. Used to fish the shallows in October and November mid-lake for saugeye about 20 years ago - is this bite still existent? Heading there next week for a couple days of canoe fishing, since all of the rental marinas are closed for the season. Staying in mid-lake area.


Saugeye still mostly shallow.Haven't had a real consistant bite yet.Three weeks ago limited out both days on a weekend in 4-5 ft...only three yesterday.Spoons and trolling Flicker shads.Yesterday one of the smaller ones puked up about 5 2 inch shad in the live well.Water temps mid 50's and 60 by early after noon.Guys in the same area as us caught a couple dragging crawlers.Didn't fish for Crappie


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Im debating about going down with the yak this evening and doing some trolling. Fall is a great time to catch saugeye. Think shallow shallow shallow!!!!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

fishless said:


> Saugeye still mostly shallow.Haven't had a real consistent bite yet.Three weeks ago limited out both days on a weekend in 4-5 ft...only three yesterday.Spoons and trolling Flicker shads.Yesterday one of the smaller ones puked up about 5 2 inch shad in the live well.Water temps mid 50's and 60 by early after noon.Guys in the same area as us caught a couple dragging crawlers. Didn't fish for Crappie


Thanks for the info. Lots of shad of different sizes jumping around. Caught some legal eyes in around 5' of water on small blade baits that look like the 2" shad - casting. Nothing over 20" with some shorts. First day on the water was after Monday's rain and cold front so was unproductive except for a single legal and some shorts. Next day was better with some small perch and white bass in the mix. Never found an area that was real productive, just picking one up here and there. Didn't try for crappie except for for some shorelines after dark with lighted bobbers.

Was more of a learning trip - watched the boats in my area to see how they were positioning.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Good going, and good to see you post SC.

You taught me how to steelhead fish back when the GFO was running. (16-17 years ago??)

I haven't fished steelhead in about 5-6 years but plan on wading in the next month.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Fished for about 2 hours then my daughter wanted to go home. Caught about 15 crappie. Kept the 5 biggest all 10-11 1/2 inches


----------

